# Adorama Rocks. Helen double ROCKS.



## sanj (Jul 10, 2013)

ADORAMA is the BEST. No questions, discussions.

Do you know that Helen sleeps in shifts to cater to her world wide clients because of the time difference?

Hats off to her. (Yes, I do wear a hat at times. Check my photo in the publications. LOL.)

http://greypartridgefilms.com/wp-content/pdf/Cottars-Terrascape.pdf


----------



## rpt (Jul 10, 2013)

Excellent pictures sanj! Just fabulous!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 10, 2013)

What prompted this?

And, while it's nice to see your picture. I'd really like to see a picture of Helen. How about it Helen?


----------



## Darlip (Jul 10, 2013)

My guess is the 200-400, nice hat btw


----------



## sanj (Jul 10, 2013)

Could be HER.
Btw some accurate guesses here...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice works sanj


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2013)

Of course, you could just have linked to her photo on facebook and been certain, even if it could be a old photo.
https://www.facebook.com/helen.oster


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jul 10, 2013)

Brilliant photos!


Helen is a fantastic ambassador for Adorama.


----------



## sanj (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you all for liking the photos.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting the article, very interesting and great pictures.

J


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 11, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Of course, you could just have linked to her photo on facebook and been certain, even if it could be a old photo.
> https://www.facebook.com/helen.oster



Yes, this is me and my beautiful daughter......full disclosure; the pic is 6 years old, but I love it so much :-*


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 11, 2013)

sanj said:


> ADORAMA is the BEST. No questions, discussions.
> 
> Do you know that Helen sleeps in shifts to cater to her world wide clients because of the time difference?
> 
> ...



Wow! Thank you so much.....yup; just call me the girl who never sleeps................................


----------

